
2008 Web Predictions - maurycy
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/2008_web_predictions.php
======
dcurtis
Here are mine:

1\. Semantic web searching will not even dent Google.

2\. EVDO/UMTS/WiMAX will finally make the internet as ubiquitous as cellular
phone technology. 2008 is the year of connected portable devices. Kindle,
iPhone, and Dash are its origins.

3\. The iPhone will gain a huge chunk of the mobile device market, and after
the 3G version is introduced with a spiffy sdk, it will engulf Windows Mobile
like a bear eating an ant.

4\. This election will have the most informed voters in history due to the
ease of research through Wikipedia. (Though the actual voting will be just as
aimless.)

5\. OpenID-based login systems will grow in popularity.

6\. Michael Arrington will be punched repeatedly.

7\. Ron Paul Graham will be elected president

~~~
tonystubblebine
Regarding #5. I just ran stats for a series of four Web 2.0 conferences
covering the last year and found that attendee usage of OpenID actually
dropped. I'm not sure what that means, maybe the attendee demographic changed,
but it seemed like a sign that 2009 might not be the year that OpenID
explodes.

------
bayareaguy
1\. Amazon Web Services continue to gain in popularity.

2\. Google, Yahoo, etc will all continue to ignore the developers using AWS
services and focus on end-user applications.

3\. But.. familiarity with AWS services, apis and procedures will become the
new skill headhunters will be seeking. Amazon will offer an "AWS"
Certification.

4\. Microsoft will announce (but not deliver) competitive services to AWS.

5\. Meanwhile, we'll see plenty of GNU/OSS projects interoperate and compete
with AWS as well.

~~~
bayareaguy
More evidence

#1 - <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=107156>

#4 - <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=36967> which is actually 6 months
old so I guess it shouldn't count.

------
Fountainhead
>4\. Non-search advertising on the web will increase in value significantly.
This will be done through a lot of innovation in the ad targeting systems
(both behavioral and contextual) and new metrics being adopted by Madison Ave
beyond CPC and CPM.

This was the only prediction that caught my eye. I hadn't thought about it
before but it's the obvious next step and I'm not talking about viral
marketing. Along this vain I think you are going to see the first big push in
2008 for advertising in and with games as well as more utilization of direct
interaction with bloggers, both written and video. I predict that in 2008 we
will see companies support individual youtube producers in a way that will get
noticed by the major media outlets.

------
mlLK
Cyberdyne startup launches Skynet.

------
catone
Hey, I think I did alright in that post. #3 came true (for the most part,
though none of the big boys are relying parties). #2 was sort of half right.
Sort of. And, #5 was a little bit right -- iPhone 3G has been one of the best-
selling phones of the year and mobile apps are finally a big story (big enough
to get mainstream television coverage, at least).

